# Largo, Florida .. Pinellas Beekeepers, Thursday, May 28, 2015



## dgclearwaterfl (Apr 24, 2015)

Pinellas Bee Topic, how to do bee removals from buildings.. newbee meeting at 7:00 pm, program at 7:30 pm, EpiCenter, 13805 58th street north, Room 2-304, Largo, Florida.


----------

